# MAC BRUSHES (GENERAL DISCUSSION)



## pemily (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi All,

  	a few ladies mentioned a discussion board for brushes, I think it is a great idea so here I am 

  	I just purchased a 191 any thoughts?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 17, 2013)

Ooh, a brush thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I have the 191 as well. While I love how it feels on the skin, I'm not sure what to use it for, since I don't really use foundation. I do like it better than the 190.

  	I just purchased a BU of the 287, because I love it for concealer. I bought it on eBay, since the german brush prices are crazy. I know it can be scary purchasing MAC brushes from eBay, but so far I've only had good experiences.


----------



## pemily (Feb 17, 2013)

hi detective Naynadine!!

  	I haven't tried the 287

  	I picked up a 239,237 and 224 for my kit (god knows why they would discontinue the 224 seriously!!)

  	I picked the 191 and a duo fibre pointy eye brush for myself to try out...


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 17, 2013)

pemily said:


> hi detective Naynadine!!
> 
> I haven't tried the 287
> 
> ...


  	They're discontinuing the 224?? Is that only in Australia or worldwide? OMG, I love that brush, going to order a backup if that is true.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have placed an order on the 239 brush since I have not purchased a MAC brush in ages! I will have to place an order on the 224 Brush tomorrow!


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Feb 17, 2013)

I think they're just discontinuing the 224 in Australia.  

  	This is a pretty cool thread. I recently bought a MAC 192 from a CCO and it's the best!!!! I was previously using a Real Techniques tapered flat brush or an ELF concealer brush for my concealer, and then I discovered what a real concealer brush is when I found the 192.  I use studiofinish for my concealer, and the 192 really blends the product well on my skin. I wish I could find another one.


----------



## pemily (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmm it appears just aus.... I don't know why they would do that!!! I love the 224!!!


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 18, 2013)

I love brushes. I've purchased quite a few over the past year or so, but it's the one area in my collection that I'm still actively adding to. I'm most excited to get the 235 when it repromotes this spring. This is my current collection:



 				116 - Blush Brush 				129SH - Powder/Blush Brush 				130 - Short Duo Fibre Brush 				136 - Large Powder/Blush Brush 				167SH - Face Blender Brush (LE)  				168 - Large Angled Contour Brush 				179 - Angled Split Fibre Buffer Brush (LE) 				184 - Duo Fibre Fan Brush  				187 - Duo Fibre Brush 				188 - Small Duo Fibre Brush 				189 - Face Brush 				190SE - Foundation 				205 - Mascara Fan Brush 				208 - Angled Brow 				211 - Pointed Liner Brush 				217 - Blending Brush 				219 - Pencil Brush 				224 - Tapered Blending Brush 				234 - Split Fibre Eye Blending Brush (LE) 				239 - Eye Shading Brush 				249 - Large Shader Brush 				266 - Small Angle Brush 				287 - Duo Fibre Eye Shadow Brush (LE) 				311 - Lip Liner Brush


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 18, 2013)

The 191 I use for cream foundations i.e  Studio Tech....


----------



## lyseD (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for opening this thread Pemily.

  	I have the 134 brush and heard it is good for bronzer. Any suggestions on how use it for that?

  	Thank you.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 18, 2013)

I picked up the 189 and it works pretty well with pressed powders, however, I just realized I don't really use pressed powders. LOL. (I got a sample of the new MUFE powder foundation and tried it with that.) Any other recommendations for this brush? I'm afraid I'm gonna have to get rid of it.


----------



## pemily (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm on a bit of a brush kick lately...... I personally have the 235 from when it released with Semi Precious and personally I hardly use it.... It's big. I would check it out first, IF you have any recs of what you plan on using it for please do share I would love to know!


lyseD said:


> Thanks for opening this thread Pemily.
> 
> I have the 134 brush and heard it is good for bronzer. Any suggestions on how use it for that?
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I picked up the 189 and it works pretty well with pressed powders, however, I just realized I don't really use pressed powders. LOL. (I got a sample of the new MUFE powder foundation and tried it with that.) Any other recommendations for this brush? I'm afraid I'm gonna have to get rid of it.


  Try using it for face highlighters. It's stiff enough to apply it precisely, yet flexible enough to blend it out.    





pemily said:


> I'm on a bit of a brush kick lately...... I personally have the 235 from when it released with Semi Precious and personally I hardly use it.... It's big. I would check it out first, IF you have any recs of what you plan on using it for please do share I would love to know!   your welcome Iyse  hmmm the 134 looks a lil odd does't it LOL... can't really see a major use there!


  It's great for bronzer, magically cool powders, or setting and finishing powders.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It's great for bronzer, magically cool powders, or setting and finishing powders.


  	I would have thought it was too big for highlighters. Thanks so much for the tip. I really hope it works b/c the brush seems very nice quality-wise. I've got Whisper of Gilt and NARS Luster to test it out.


----------



## pemily (Feb 18, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It's great for bronzer, magically cool powders, or setting and finishing powders.


  	Hmm I would of thought too small for that?!?!?
  	im going to try it.... Given your expertise  which side first lol


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 18, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I would have thought it was too big for highlighters. Thanks so much for the tip. I really hope it works b/c the brush seems very nice quality-wise. I've got Whisper of Gilt and NARS Luster to test it out.


  Cheek highlight, temple, down the nose...it's perfect!   





pemily said:


> Hmm I would of thought too small for that?!?!? im going to try it.... Given your expertise  which side first lol


  The 134 isn't really all that small.


----------



## pemily (Feb 19, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> The 134 isn't really all that small.


  	Haha!!!! 

  	I thought we were talking about the 235 lmao
  	im like whatever floats their boat haha


----------



## lyseD (Feb 19, 2013)

http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Sigma_Spa_Brush_Cleaning_Glove_p/bc001.htm

  	I am so getting this.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I picked up the 189 and it works pretty well with pressed powders, however, I just realized I don't really use pressed powders. LOL. (I got a sample of the new MUFE powder foundation and tried it with that.) Any other recommendations for this brush? I'm afraid I'm gonna have to get rid of it.


  	 this is my favorite brush to use with my liquid foundation.  I went to a MAC class on bridal makeup and the MA said  that due to the size of the brush she can apply foundation the fastest with it, she said its perfect for her when she has bridal parties and is pressed for time. 

  	of course based on her recommendation, I brought one and really appreciated how fast you can apply product with it.  the application is streak free and I think its due to the way the ends of the bristles are cut. Flawless and fast, that's why i love it.   I also use this brush with my MSFN.   its a great brush and I hope you can find a good way to make it work.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 19, 2013)

I haven't read all the posts yet, and i will.

  	However, i have a question. I recently purchased a NARS cream blush, _Gold Member_, and a NARS cream eye shadow, _Mousson_. I may well have brushes that work for them but i'm not sure. What brushes would people recommend? I'm looking for a light touch with the cream blush so i don't look like _Gold Finger_.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 19, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MissTT* 


		I picked up the 189 and it works pretty well with pressed powders, however, I just realized I don't really use pressed powders. LOL. (I got a sample of the new MUFE powder foundation and tried it with that.) Any other recommendations for this brush? I'm afraid I'm gonna have to get rid of it.


  	Oh!!! That's a brush i'm going to have to buy!

  	I have a Revlon brush from the late 60s or early 70s that's very much like it. I LOVE that brush, but, well, it's getting old and tired. It still works great, but it has been losing hairs from around the outside over the decades - it is close to 45 years old, after all. It has a black lacquered wooden handle and beautiful, soft but firm, real animal hairs (don't cry, animal activists, those animals went to heaven a long time ago). ETA: It's labeled Complexion Brush.

  	That was back when there weren't very many makeup brushes on the market for the general public. I have used it for both pressed and loose face powders and for pressed powder blush. I was into contouring in the 70s and used my brush for that too. So i can see the MAC 189 working with just about any powder for the face and cheeks - face powder, blush, highlighter, contour. I would hesitate to use it with creams or other emollient based products because it's so thick i'd be concerned it would just suck that stuff up.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 19, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I am so getting this.


  	That looks like a fun toy.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 19, 2013)

My first MAC brush was the 190 and I used it forever for SFF back in the day ; )


----------



## sss215 (Feb 19, 2013)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> My first MAC brush was the 190 and I used it forever for SFF back in the day ; )


  That was my first brush too! I got it in 2004 to do my sister's makeup for her prom. Aside from that I just used studio fix powder plus with the sponge or puff it came with. I wasn't into face brushes then, now I can't get enough of them!   My 190 is still in great shape too! All I use it for is primer and moisturizer now.


----------



## schneckchen (Feb 19, 2013)

The best topic ever ;-)

  	I love MAC brushes and collect them for some time now...so I own about 65 different


----------



## MissTT (Feb 19, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Oh!!! That's a brush i'm going to have to buy!
> 
> I have a Revlon brush from the late 60s or early 70s that's very much like it. I LOVE that brush, but, well, it's getting old and tired. It still works great, but it has been losing hairs from around the outside over the decades - it is close to 45 years old, after all. It has a black lacquered wooden handle and beautiful, soft but firm, real animal hairs (don't cry, animal activists, those animals went to heaven a long time ago). ETA: It's labeled Complexion Brush.
> 
> That was back when there weren't very many makeup brushes on the market for the general public. I have used it for both pressed and loose face powders and for pressed powder blush. I was into contouring in the 70s and used my brush for that too. So i can see the MAC 189 working with just about any powder for the face and cheeks - face powder, blush, highlighter, contour. I would hesitate to use it with creams or other emollient based products because it's so thick i'd be concerned it would just suck that stuff up.


  	I love your stories. I was cracking up about the long dead animals. The 189 brush is synthetic so it should work well with emollients. It came out with the MSFN I _think_. Anyway, I did try it with foundation last month and it worked well, but I don't recall if it sucked up product.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 19, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *sss215* 


		 			 this is my favorite brush to use with my liquid foundation.  I went to a MAC class on bridal makeup and the MA said  that due to the size of the brush she can apply foundation the fastest with it, she said its perfect for her when she has bridal parties and is pressed for time. 

 		 			of course based on her recommendation, I brought one and really appreciated how fast you can apply product with it.  the application is streak free and I think its due to the way the ends of the bristles are cut. Flawless and fast, that's why i love it.   I also use this brush with my MSFN.   its a great brush and I hope you can find a good way to make it work.  



  	It does help liquid foundation go on quickly and streak-free, but I found a new HG foundation brush (UD Optical Blurring Brush) so I won't be using this big, whopping paint brush for that again. Like you say though the cut of it is flawless. It's just a great quality brush. I've never tried MSFN. Is that mineral makeup? I don't really use pressed powders and quit the mineral makeup last year due to a suddenly developed allergic reaction to Bare Minerals.

  	So excited. This thread is going to be great!


----------



## charlotteee92 (Feb 19, 2013)

I actually just ordered a few brushes today! I'm kind of over my sigma brushes and really wanted to try out some more mac brushes. I already have the 217 en 129 which I both love. Today I ordered the 109, 130, 219, 286, and 239 so super excited, can't wait till they arrive!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 19, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I haven't read all the posts yet, and i will.  However, i have a question. I recently purchased a NARS cream blush, _Gold Member_, and a NARS cream eye shadow, _Mousson_. I may well have brushes that work for them but i'm not sure. What brushes would people recommend? I'm looking for a light touch with the cream blush so i don't look like _Gold Finger_.


  For the blush, try the 168 or the 188. For the shadow, the 249 (currently being DCd).    





MissTT said:


> I was talking about the 189. Are we all on a different page?


  No, i multi-quoted two different questions about two different brushes, you with then189, another with the 134. Then someone quoted me, which included my response to both questions, which is what you're seeing. Go off of my original quote.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah, thanks. I didn't realize the 2nd person you were quoting was talking about a different brush.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 19, 2013)

I am looking to improve my brush collection.
  	I have about 40 brushes. Some i don't use (those cute Tokidoki ones - some ancient ones from the 70s). Only three are MAC and they are among my favorites.
  	I'm going to post what i use most in two separate messages, otherwise this one will be far too long. I hope some brush genius can give me some suggestions.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ah, thanks. I didn't realize the 2nd person you were quoting was talking about a different brush.


  :wink:


----------



## lilinah (Feb 19, 2013)

For Face Makeup, i tend to use

  	color correcting face primer - i use my fingers, should i apply with a brush? if yes, what brush?

  	liquid foundation - EcoTools foundation brush 1202 - apply with fingers, then blend and smooth with brush

  	mineral powder foundation - bare Escentuals Flawless Application Face Brush

  	creamy concealer - EcoTools concealer brush 1230

  	pressed face powder - Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush (black contour handle)

  	loose face powder - Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush (black contour handle) -or- my old Revlon Complexion (paddle) Brush

  	pressed powder blush - MAC 188 Small Duo Fibre Stippling Brush

  	MAC Casual Colour Cream blush - MAC 130 Short Duo Fibre Brush

  	MSF - MAC 188 Small Duo Fibre Stippling Brush

  	EDSF - MAC 130 Short Duo Fibre Brush

  	highlighter - MAC 188 Small Duo Fibre Stippling Brush

  	loose finishing powder - Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush (black contour handle) -or- bare Escentuals Full Flawless Face Brush

  	to buff out/blend face color - Sonia Kashuk Flat Top Multi-purpose brush (black contour handle)

  	LIPS
  	Coastal Scents Black Sable Lip Brush - the brush is... ok, but the case is terrible because it won't stay closed

  	Revlon retractable lip brush in "gold" case - great! from the 1960s or 70s - i rarely use it because i don't want to spoil it


----------



## lilinah (Feb 19, 2013)

For Eye Makeup, the brushes i use most

  	eye brow powder ------- e.l.f. Small Angled Brush - this is very hard & stiff, but works ok
  	eye brow gel cream --- Robert Simmons 785 - 8/0 - artists paint brush

  	EYE SHADOW
  	bare Escentuals - Contour Shadow Brush
  	Coastal Scents -- Small Pencil Crease (black hairs)
  	Coastal Scents -- Synthetic Shadow Brush (wide, two-color hairs)
  	EcoTools ---------- Bamboo Eye Shadow Brush 2103
  	MAC ----------------- 286 Duo Fibre (tapered) (eyeshadow) Blending Brush
  	Sonia Kashuk ---- Bamboo Chic angled contour crease brush (fluffy, has flat top) - i don't have the hang of this brush yet
  	Sonia Kashuk ---- Bamboo Chic flat shader brush (very short stiff bristles) - i use for patting/pressing on certain powders

  	cake or cream eye liner --- Robert Simmons 785 - 8/0 paint brush - but it's a little too stiff
  	      (note: i prefer very fine pointed eye liner brushes)
  	      (note: i dislike bent ferule eye liner brushes - i have one and don't use it)
  	BE powder eye liner -------- bare Escentuals Double Ended Liner-Shadow Brush

  	eye lashes --------------------- shu uemura Eyelash Curler
  	eye lashes --------------------- sephora folding Eyelash Comb


  	In addition, my purse kit has

  	bare Escentuals - Soft Focus Eyeshadow Brush (retractable)

  	sephora ------------ professionnel Classic Retractable Travel Blush Brush #52 - for face powder/MSFN


----------



## lilinah (Feb 19, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lilinah* 


		I recently purchased a NARS cream blush, _Gold Member_, and a NARS cream eye shadow,_Mousson_. I may well have brushes that work for them but i'm not sure. What brushes would people recommend? I'm looking for a light touch with the cream blush so i don't look like _Gold Finger_.


 	 		Quote:
 	 		Originally Posted by *erine1881* 


		For the blush, try the 168 or the 188. For the shadow, the 249 (currently being DCd).


  	Thanks! I'll look into them when i get home tomorrow.

  	I figured the 188 would work, but i tend to wash my brushes only once every week or two, although i do spot clean frequently. I don't wear face makeup every day and even when i wear foundation, i don't always use blush or highlighter. So it would be good for me to have two separate brushes. That way i won't drag cream into a powder cake. Plus the 168 is very pretty.

  	And the 249 is cool, sorta like a mini-concealer brush. I will try to catch one before they all disappear.


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 19, 2013)

I may be in the select few in makeup internet world but I don't really care for Sigma brushes. I know MAC is expensive especially if you're paying full price but for the long run its worth it. I purchased my first 224 brush nearly 3 years ago and I wash it, it's like brand new all over. It just falls back into shape. The letters have faded but the hair still feels soft and the blending gets the job done. I just feel some kind way about paying 100+ for a set of brushes that will fall apart in six months to a year of consistent use with consistent washing and cleaning. I'm not hard on my brushes either.

  	My favorite is the 226 it's perfecto for my crease.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It does help liquid foundation go on quickly and streak-free, but I found a new HG foundation brush (UD Optical Blurring Brush) so I won't be using this big, whopping paint brush for that again. Like you say though the cut of it is flawless. It's just a great quality brush. I've never tried MSFN. Is that mineral makeup? I don't really use pressed powders and quit the mineral makeup last year due to a suddenly developed allergic reaction to Bare Minerals.  So excited. This thread is going to be great!


  Fast and flawless, I was talking about foundation application when using 189.  MSFN is a pressed mineral product. Not sure how it compares to the ingredients in something Bare Minerals offers because I tested their foundation out once and it looked horrible on me.  I don't follow that brand much.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 19, 2013)

lilinah said:


> For Face Makeup, i tend to use  color correcting face primer - i use my fingers, should i apply with a brush? if yes, what brush?  liquid foundation - EcoTools foundation brush 1202 - apply with fingers, then blend and smooth with brush  mineral powder foundation - bare Escentuals Flawless Application Face Brush  creamy concealer - EcoTools concealer brush 1230  pressed face powder - Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush (black contour handle)  loose face powder - Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush (black contour handle) -or- my old Revlon Complexion (paddle) Brush  pressed powder blush - MAC 188 Small Duo Fibre Stippling Brush  MAC Casual Colour Cream blush - MAC 130 Short Duo Fibre Brush  MSF - MAC 188 Small Duo Fibre Stippling Brush  EDSF - MAC 130 Short Duo Fibre Brush  highlighter - MAC 188 Small Duo Fibre Stippling Brush  loose finishing powder - Sonia Kashuk Powder Brush (black contour handle) -or- bare Escentuals Full Flawless Face Brush  to buff out/blend face color - Sonia Kashuk Flat Top Multi-purpose brush (black contour handle)  LIPS Coastal Scents Black Sable Lip Brush - the brush is... ok, but the case is terrible because it won't stay closed  Revlon retractable lip brush in "gold" case - great! from the 1960s or 70s - i rarely use it because i don't want to spoil it


  For the colour corrector, try a synthetic foundation brush. Either the 190, 191, 192 (DCd, if you can find one) or the 193. Fingers are ok, but as with any makeup application, it'll apply more precisely and evenly with a brush.    





lilinah said:


> Thanks! I'll look into them when i get home tomorrow.  I figured the 188 would work, but i tend to wash my brushes only once every week or two, although i do spot clean frequently. I don't wear face makeup every day and even when i wear foundation, i don't always use blush or highlighter. So it would be good for me to have two separate brushes. That way i won't drag cream into a powder cake. Plus the 168 is very pretty.  And the 249 is cool, sorta like a mini-concealer brush. I will try to catch one before they all disappear.


  Two of each brush is a nice thing to have if you can. Especially if you're using the same brush for multiple mediums.   I LOVE the 249 for applying cream eye products, especially paint pots. It's great for concealer as well. I just bought 2 more when it was added to the goodbye sections.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I've never tried MSFN. Is that mineral makeup? I don't really use pressed powders and quit the mineral makeup last year due to a suddenly developed allergic reaction to Bare Minerals.


  Mineralized SkinFinish Natural. It's a pressed mineral powder. Some people use it dry to set their makeup. Others use it on its own, either dry or wet, as a foundation.  As for allergic reaction, seems to me it's a bismuth oxychloride allergy (Bare Minerals foundations contain it). I'm not sure if MSFNs have it or not.  Anyhoo. Topic.  I've only four MAC brushes so far (217, 239, 226 (MAC Me Over), 116). I've got several others saved in my Favourites list that I've been contemplating (231, 187, 138, 208, 168, 227, 219), and I'd like to get at least one more each of the 217 and 239, as they're two of my favourite eye brushes ever. I'm a bit of a brush junkie in general. *nods*


----------



## pemily (Feb 20, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> I may be in the select few in makeup internet world but I don't really care for Sigma brushes. I know MAC is expensive especially if you're paying full price but for the long run its worth it. I purchased my first 224 brush nearly 3 years ago and I wash it, it's like brand new all over. It just falls back into shape. The letters have faded but the hair still feels soft and the blending gets the job done. I just feel some kind way about paying 100+ for a set of brushes that will fall apart in six months to a year of consistent use with consistent washing and cleaning. I'm not hard on my brushes either.
> 
> My favorite is the 226 it's perfecto for my crease.


  	You can put a clear nail polish over the mac symbol and letters and it will keep 


  	a handy trick someone told me at imAts was to add a little olive oil to your shampoo gets foundation out of brushes like a dream!!!!!


----------



## pemily (Feb 20, 2013)

Can anyone pls tell me.....
  	is the 130 tighter packed than the 187 189?????


  	im looking for a stippling concealer brush


----------



## sss215 (Feb 20, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Mineralized SkinFinish Natural. It's a pressed mineral powder. Some people use it dry to set their makeup. Others use it on its own, either dry or wet, as a foundation.  *As for allergic reaction, seems to me it's a bismuth oxychloride allergy (Bare Minerals foundations contain it). I'm not sure if MSFNs have it or not.*  Anyhoo. Topic.  I've only four MAC brushes so far (217, 239, 226 (MAC Me Over), 116). I've got several others saved in my Favourites list that I've been contemplating (231, 187, 138, 208, 168, 227, 219), and I'd like to get at least one more each of the 217 and 239, as they're two of my favourite eye brushes ever. I'm a bit of a brush junkie in general. *nods*


  bismuth oxychloride is a common ingredient in everything,  mineral and non mineral.   It's probably the amount of it in Bare Minerals.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 20, 2013)

Got the 239 brush today and ordered the 224 brush the other day. I'm so going to be getting more MAC brushes!!


----------



## pemily (Feb 20, 2013)

So are sigmas a no go?!?

  	one of my mua teachers had some in her belt tonight....


----------



## sss215 (Feb 20, 2013)

pemily said:


> So are sigmas a no go?!?  one of my mua teachers had some in her belt tonight....


  The "224" I have from them sheds like crazy. The black bristle brushes I have in one of their travel sets does as well.  I got these brushes a few years ago and I feel like they have gotten better. I hear less complaints.  If you want to be 100% sure to get a quality brush, MAC is what you want.  Sigma is a duplicator.  No shade, but looking at the history of sigma with their former "S" numbering system and what their brushes are modeled after...  But then again it's a personal choice/what's in the budget. Sigma's a cheaper way to start.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 20, 2013)

My mac 224 sheds a lot too. It feels somewhat scratchy also. It's a recent purchase, only a few weeks old.  I was thinking mine was defective!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2013)

pemily said:


> Can anyone pls tell me..... is the 130 tighter packed than the 187 189?????   im looking for a stippling concealer brush


  MUCH denser! :nods:   





mymacaddiction said:


> My mac 224 sheds a lot too. It feels somewhat scratchy also. It's a recent purchase, only a few weeks old.  I was thinking mine was defective!


  The natural hairs do she'd a lot more than the synthetic hairs. The 224 is also less dense, making the hairs more fragile (they move around a lot more than denser brushes). Less dense brushes tend to be more sensitive to use.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 20, 2013)

sss215 said:


> My 190 is still in great shape too! All I use it for is primer and moisturizer now.


  	That is sooooooooooo crazy because I think I got mine in 2004 or 2005 lol...Yes, I still love to use my SFP with the sponge!!! Mine is still in good shape too, but, you can tell its old, I need to get another one!


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 20, 2013)

sss215 said:


> But then again it's a personal choice/what's in the budget. Sigma's a cheaper way to start.


  	I have a set of Sigma the old version with the "S" lol...they are okay, I prefer MAC brushes....I want to try Sedona Lace since everybody is raving about them....I need some bedellium tools brushes as well!


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 20, 2013)

*I never have problems with my MAC brushes and yes they are like brand new after washing! Yes, some of the numbers have rubbed off, but, on Enkore on YT has a great way of sealing the numbers on your brushes by using Perfect Paper Adhesive, which can be purchased at www.usartquest.com and get the matte version. HTH*

*Clear polish is a no-no!*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2013)

To hear that the 224 has been DC'd and the 249 is on the way out.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	WAAAAATT!!!!!!!


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 20, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> To hear that the 224 has been DC'd and the 249 is on the way out.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	The 249 is being discontinued....I didn't see anything about the 224.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 20, 2013)

pemily said:


> is the 130 tighter packed than the 187 189?????
> 
> im looking for a stippling concealer brush


  	The black hairs on all three brushes are fairly densely packed. One big difference between the 187-188 and the 130 is that the soft white hairs on the 130 are short - only slightly longer than the black ones. So you do get more "access" to the denser hairs for holding and dispensing product.

  	The heads on all three brushes are round - IIRC the head on the 130 is about the same diameter as the 187 (which is larger around than the 188). So unlike most concealer brushes, which are flat, it may not get into every nook and cranny, but it works great with emollient products, so it's worth a try.

  	And, well, it's just great for all sorts of products, such as EDSFs and Casual Colour Creams.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> To hear that the 224 has been DC'd and the 249 is on the way out.....:shock:  WAAAAATT!!!!!!!





LAKESHA1908 said:


> The 249 is being discontinued....I didn't see anything about the 224.


  The 249 is being DCd. The 224 is too, but only in Australia apparently. Not in the US.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> The 249 is being DCd. The 224 is too, but only in Australia apparently. Not in the US.


  	Gracias. I still feel a need to get my hands on 2 more 249. It was one of the first MAC brushes I ever bought. Along with the 239, 217 and 224.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Gracias. I still feel a need to get my hands on 2 more 249. It was one of the first MAC brushes I ever bought. Along with the 239, 217 and 224.


  De nada!  Those are all essential brushes!!!


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 20, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> The 249 is being DCd. The 224 is too, but only in Australia apparently. Not in the US.


  	I was speaking about the U.S. I don't shop on any other site...But, you know people will get into a frenzy if they hear something is being discontinued and its not. Plus, I checked the goodbye section for U.S.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2013)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> I was speaking about the U.S. I don't shop on any other site...But, you know people will get into a frenzy if they hear something is being discontinued and its not. Plus, I checked the goodbye section for U.S.


  I know. That reply was to DILLIGAF.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 20, 2013)

Does the 249 work well with powder shadows, too? I picked up the 239 because I heard it was *THE *essential MAC eye brush to have, but now this 249 is coming up... I want to have my basic brush game on point. My 239 bugs me because of the white bristles. It's new yet looks perma-stained. It's displeasing to my eye.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Does the 249 work well with powder shadows, too? I picked up the 239 because I heard it was *THE* essential MAC eye brush to have, but now this 249 is coming up... I want to have my basic brush game on point. My 239 bugs me because of the white bristles. It's new yet looks perma-stained. It's displeasing to my eye.


  It works better with cream products as it's synthetic. The 239 is THE shadow brush. Don't fret over the stains. It happens with all white haired brushes. I have a 217 permanently stained green. I used it for my halloween DOTD run thru a couple years ago. I used it with the landscape green chromacake. It's now stained a lovely shade of light green :lol:


----------



## MissTT (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok, ok erine1881, I will try to let it go. I just get the sads every time I glance at it. I honestly try to avoid white bristle brushes which stinks because I know I need to pick up a few other MAC eye brushes. In my mind everyone else has clean brushes and my white ones look filthy. Okay filthy is extreme, but they look dingy.


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't even use their "224" brush as a blending eye brush because its quite useless in my opinion. I do use it for spot concealing. My poor F80 bite the dusk within a year of using and washing. My poor concealer brush handle just broke. I just think their eye blending brushes are terrible all the way around. But some positive I LOVE their "109" its not as soft as MAC but its pretty close. But I agree for long term MAC is the way to go.


sss215 said:


> But then again it's a personal choice/what's in the budget. Sigma's a cheaper way to start.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Ok, ok erine1881, I will try to let it go. I just get the sads every time I glance at it. I honestly try to avoid white bristle brushes which stinks because I know I need to pick up a few other MAC eye brushes. In my mind everyone else has clean brushes and my white ones look filthy. Okay filthy is extreme, but they look dingy.


  I use Dr. Bonner's Magic Soap and it gets the stains. All of my white brushes are still white.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 20, 2013)

ok.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 20, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I use Dr. Bonner's Magic Soap and it gets the stains. All of my white brushes are still white.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 20, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I use Dr. Bonner's Magic Soap and it gets the stains. All of my white brushes are still white.


  	Right SSS it works wonders!!! and happy target carries the large size bottles.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2013)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> Right SSS it works wonders!!! and happy target carries the large size bottles.


  I've never heard of this before? Is it for brushes, or is it hand soap?


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2013)

I always thought Sigma brushes are MAC fakes, so I never looked at them. I think I have about 26 MAC brushes now, there are 8-10 more on my wishlist, and then I want to try some other brands as well, like Hakuhodo.
  	I have two of the 239 and 217 too, since they're my most used eye brushes. For cleansing I use MAC's brush cleanser, and aleppo soap additional to that if the white bristles are still a little stained.


----------



## pemily (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I will stick to my mac and hakuhodos.

  	i feel more comfortable knowing I've invested in a good tool. 

  	Hakuhodo make a great highlight brush and some great eye blenders alzo

  	i have a post on my blog with pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 20, 2013)

I have a few sigma brushes and they are pretty nice. Some are just not comparable to Mac quality, but a few are pretty close. And some are unique and there is no Mac counterpart and those are good in their own right. I've been happy with the ones I've purchased except the f40, I think it's called. Supposed to be similar to the 168 but it's not even close.


----------



## trayceeee (Feb 20, 2013)

pemily said:


> Can anyone pls tell me..... is the 130 tighter packed than the 187 189?????   im looking for a stippling concealer brush


  Try the sephora pro airbrush concealer brush, #57 I believe. AMAZING for concealer


----------



## trayceeee (Feb 20, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I picked up the 189 and it works pretty well with pressed powders, however, I just realized I don't really use pressed powders. LOL. (I got a sample of the new MUFE powder foundation and tried it with that.) Any other recommendations for this brush? I'm afraid I'm gonna have to get rid of it.


  I use MSFN everyday and read this brush was released with it. May have to add it to my RiRi order later this year. right now I alternate between a real techniques powder brush and a 134 for my Msfn.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 20, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I've never heard of this before? Is it for brushes, or is it hand soap?


  They're multi-purpose, it seems? I don't use them (I use baby shampoo or MAC's brush cleanser) but I know others have used it for brush cleaning.  http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/LS.htm  





Naynadine said:


> I think I have about 26 MAC brushes now, there are 8-10 more on my wishlist, and then I want to try some other brands as well, like Hakuhodo.


  Hakuhodo is on my "Brands To Try" list, too.  





mymacaddiction said:


> I have a few sigma brushes and they are pretty nice. Some are just not comparable to Mac quality, but a few are pretty close. And some are unique and there is no Mac counterpart and those are good in their own right. I've been happy with the ones I've purchased except the f40, I think it's called. Supposed to be similar to the 168 but it's not even close.


  Yep, F40 = 168 equivalent.  I have the F40; it isn't bad, IMO, but I want to try the 168.  I also have the F05 (has shed some since I've owned it; not completely, but it is annoying; want to try the 109), F60 (ferrule loosened only three weeks after I bought it; I don't use it anymore), F80 (my favourite), E25 x 2 (I tend to prefer it for applying colour over blending it; one of them is short-handled), E45 (pointier than my 226, but I've come to prefer my LY38), E55 (so-so), and P82 (used this for concealer, and I kind of think it's stiffened over time. I've come to prefer the Real Techniques Deluxe Crease Brush from the Starter Kit). Sigma's been pretty hit-or-miss for me.


----------



## sss215 (Feb 20, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I've never heard of this before? Is it for brushes, or is it hand soap?


  It's for everything, all natural veggie based Castile soaps with an array of natural oils thrown in. You can you it for stains in clothes, makeup brushes, art brushes, cleaning the bathroom, washing your hair, baths (people and dogs), showers, cleaning the car, anything you name it. I was using baby shampoo at first, but wanted to find a natural alternative. I tried it a few years ago and have never turned back.  The only thing is that it's not antibacterial, so I make a solution with this soap and a little bit of antibacterial dawn. I soak the brushes for about a minute before I wash them. If I'm out of dawn, I add a few drops of tea tee oil instead.   Another thing about this soap is that you can get a huge bottle for  under 10 bucks. One bottle lasts at least 3 months!  Peppermint is my favorite scent.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info! Definitely gonna check it out! And definitely gonna get some tea tree oil too for sanitizing. Dawn is a big :nono:


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I've never heard of this before? Is it for brushes, or is it hand soap?


  	It's like a multi-use type of soap, it's in target in the natural hair and body products. It has many organic oils mixed with essential oils. It cleans without being harsh. It's great as a brush cleaner and it works really well on white haired brushes. It has like 18 different  uses and they have different scents.

  	It's called Dr. Bronners Magic Pure Castille Soap.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 21, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Another thing about this soap is that you can get a huge bottle for under 10 bucks. One bottle lasts at least 3 months! Peppermint is my favorite scent.


  	I love it and I love the Tea Tree scent! nooooooooooooooooooooo dish soap!!! I find it funny that MAC stresses their brush cleaner, but, I don't like it and my old counter Deep Cleaned their brushes with Garnier Fructis lmfao...because, I saw the bottles behind the counter with brushes layed neatly!! I am not biased to use real shampoo and conditioner because, I do use them as well.

  	I like to add a drop of MAC Cleanse Off Oil and it works like a dream.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Thanks for the info! Definitely gonna check it out! And definitely gonna get some tea tree oil too for sanitizing. Dawn is a big


  	Yes, I keep tea tree oil on deck because, it's great for your scalp ; ) and it smells sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## VampyCouture (Feb 21, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> I don't even use their "224" brush as a blending eye brush because its quite useless in my opinion. I do use it for spot concealing. My poor F80 bite the dusk within a year of using and washing. My poor concealer brush handle just broke. I just think their eye blending brushes are terrible all the way around. But some positive I LOVE their "109" its not as soft as MAC but its pretty close. But I agree for long term MAC is the way to go.


  	For the longest time, I refused to buy sigma brushes because I just thought they were overrated and everyone raved about them. I finally bought the Sigmax collection and I although I like the F80, I never reach for that set! I have reached for it a total of 3 times and it's been almost a year. Go figure.

  	I bought their E40 and it shed like crazy, I couldn't believe it! I called and they replaced it, but it still sheds quite a bit. I'm sticking to my handy 130 brush, my RT brushes and my 208, 224, 217, 239, etc...I will say that I like their small tapered highlighting brush though.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> I love it and I love the Tea Tree scent! nooooooooooooooooooooo dish soap!!! I find it funny that MAC stresses their brush cleaner, but, I don't like it and my old counter Deep Cleaned their brushes with Garnier Fructis lmfao...because, I saw the bottles behind the counter with brushes layed neatly!! I am not biased to use real shampoo and conditioner because, I do use them as well.  I like to add a drop of MAC Cleanse Off Oil and it works like a dream.


  They stress the brush cleanser for spot cleansing. We used dial sometimes to deep clean. Big difference between spot and deep cleaning.    





LAKESHA1908 said:


> Yes, I keep tea tree oil on deck because, it's great for your scalp ; ) and it smells sooooooooooooo good.


  I also read it's good for eczema! I'm battling it right now, currently on chemo for it.   I'm definitely gonna pick some up tomorrow!


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> I'm definitely gonna pick some up tomorrow!


  	Ok, I agree It's good for spot cleaning ; ) Really Dial Soap? 

  	My 10 year old has eczema, it flares up on occasion and she uses an ointment. I never knew they did chemo for eczema! Yes, you can use tea tree oil for the skin it  even says it on the bottle.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 21, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> I really like their brushes. I only have a few, but their EB13 is a great synthetic tapered brush that can be used for many functions.
> 
> For the longest time, I refused to buy sigma brushes because I just thought they were overrated and everyone raved about them. I finally bought the Sigmax collection and I although I like the F80, I never reach for that set! I have reached for it a total of 3 times and it's been almost a year. Go figure.
> 
> I bought their E40 and it shed like crazy, I couldn't believe it! I called and they replaced it, but it still sheds quite a bit. I'm sticking to my handy 130 brush, my RT brushes and my 208, 224, 217, 239, etc...I will say that I like their small tapered highlighting brush though.


  	Yea, I think Sigma got really popular due to the chic's on YT selling their souls saying that Sigma was sooooooooooooo great and better than MAC lol....Of course they were getting paid to say this!!! 

  	In no way shape or form are Sigma brushes better than MAC! Now, I need to order the Sedona Lace and see for myself! I have a  list of Bdellium tools that I want.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> Ok, I agree It's good for spot cleaning ; ) Really Dial Soap?   My 10 year old has eczema, it flares up on occasion and she uses an ointment. I never knew they did chemo for eczema! Yes, you can use tea tree oil for the skin it  even says it on the bottle.


  Yeah, but don't use dial!   Yeah I've been on chemo for 4 months for it. It's one specific type that treats eczema and psoriasis. So far it's not working . It's managed to go away on all parts of my body (back of neck, behind knees, shins, ankles), butnfor some reason we can't clear my palms or fingers (it's isolated to two fingers on each hand, symmetrically. My doctors never seen that before :dunno. And as a makeup artist, i have to get it cleared, no matter what it takes. I also get a steroid shot every 3 months (which clears it 100%), but it only works for 4-6 weeks, and you can't get it any sooner than every 3 months. Ointments and creams don't work on my hands. So I'm willing to try the tea tree oil. I'm about to go to another derm group, not because i don't trust my doctor, but to see if they have any other thoughts or suggestions. It's very severe, and nothing my doctor comes up with works.   So, if anyone has any other suggestions, please send em my way!


----------



## kimbunney (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone have some thoughts on Japonesque brushes? I see them all the  time in Ulta was wondering how good are they? I also love the Real Tech. brushes I purchased especially the contour and face brush for powder foundation.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 21, 2013)

I can't remember what magazine it was but I've mentioned before that a prominent woman's magazine recommended putting brushes in your dishwasher to clean them.


----------



## pemily (Feb 21, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't remember what magazine it was but I've mentioned before that a prominent woman's magazine recommended putting brushes in your dishwasher to clean them.


  	That sounds like the worst idea I've ever heard lol


----------



## sss215 (Feb 21, 2013)

I was reading on Pinterest that white vinegar was good for cleaning bushes too. Does anyone do this? I'm always interested in natural cleaning solutions


----------



## MissTT (Feb 21, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 


		I can't remember what magazine it was but I've mentioned before that a prominent woman's magazine recommended putting brushes in your dishwasher to clean them.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Say what??? That would completely ruin them. I think you're making this up DILLIGAF. It's too stupid to be true. LOL


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't remember what magazine it was but I've mentioned before that a prominent woman's magazine recommended putting brushes in your dishwasher to clean them.


  Oh sweet baby jesus no!!! :blink:


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

lyseD said:


> http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Sigma_Spa_Brush_Cleaning_Glove_p/bc001.htm
> 
> I am so getting this.


  	another invention I should have thought of. ;-) 

  	for brushes like the 134 do you dust powder on using the tips?  Or kinda roll powder on with the sides?


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

sss215 said:


> this is my favorite brush to use with my liquid foundation.  I went to a MAC class on bridal makeup and the MA said  that due to the size of the brush she can apply foundation the fastest with it, she said its perfect for her when she has bridal parties and is pressed for time.
> 
> of course based on her recommendation, I brought one and really appreciated how fast you can apply product with it.  the application is streak free and I think its due to the way the ends of the bristles are cut. Flawless and fast, that's why i love it.   I also use this brush with my MSFN.   its a great brush and I hope you can find a good way to make it work.


  	I can't imagine using that brush with powder...  It looks like a paddle liquid found brush...   Is it discont?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> another invention I should have thought of. ;-)   for brushes like the 134 do you dust powder on using the tips?  Or kinda roll powder on with the sides?


  I use the sides.    





> I can't imagine using that brush with powder...  It looks like a paddle liquid found brush...   Is it discont?


  Yeah it was LE.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

MissTT said:


> It does help liquid foundation go on quickly and streak-free, but I found a new HG foundation brush (UD Optical Blurring Brush) so I won't be using this big, whopping paint brush for that again. Like you say though the cut of it is flawless. It's just a great quality brush. I've never tried MSFN. Is that mineral makeup? I don't really use pressed powders and quit the mineral makeup last year due to a suddenly developed allergic reaction to Bare Minerals.
> 
> So excited. This thread is going to be great!


  	that brush is awesome, but dense. 

  	I bought Bobbi Brown's version.  http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2282/24768/Brushes-etc/Brushes-and-Tools/Face/Full-Coverage-Face-Brush/SS13/index.tmpl
  	it feels floppy compared to that one.  

  	I bought this hoping it would be similar to the 165 http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2282/24767/Brushes-etc/Brushes-and-Tools/Face/Sheer-Powder-Brush/SS13/index.tmpl


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

kimbunney said:


> I may be in the select few in makeup internet world but I don't really care for Sigma brushes. I know MAC is expensive especially if you're paying full price but for the long run its worth it. I purchased my first 224 brush nearly 3 years ago and I wash it, it's like brand new all over. It just falls back into shape. The letters have faded but the hair still feels soft and the blending gets the job done. I just feel some kind way about paying 100+ for a set of brushes that will fall apart in six months to a year of consistent use with consistent washing and cleaning. I'm not hard on my brushes either.
> 
> My favorite is the 226 it's perfecto for my crease.


  	I avoided the 224 like the plague.  I bought almost EVERY crease brush, by EVERY brand to help with my hooded eyes.  I realize it was user error.  It wasn't until this year, maybe 6 months that I feel in love with the 224 and learned how to use it for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

pemily said:


> Can anyone pls tell me.....
> is the 130 tighter packed than the 187 189?????
> 
> 
> im looking for a stippling concealer brush


  	have you tried using the eye crease brush that mac just came out?  was it the 28--- ok I don't remember. 

  	I bought the Laura Mercier version of this brush first and fell in love.  It is perfect for diffusing color.  If I did my crease too dark or heavy that would always work to diffuse the color.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

mymacaddiction said:


> My mac 224 sheds a lot too. It feels somewhat scratchy also. It's a recent purchase, only a few weeks old. I was thinking mine was defective!


  	mine does too..  always has.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

lilinah said:


> The black hairs on all three brushes are fairly densely packed. One big difference between the 187-188 and the 130 is that the soft white hairs on the 130 are short - only slightly longer than the black ones. So you do get more "access" to the denser hairs for holding and dispensing product.
> 
> The heads on all three brushes are round - IIRC the head on the 130 is about the same diameter as the 187 (which is larger around than the 188). So unlike most concealer brushes, which are flat, it may not get into every nook and cranny, but it works great with emollient products, so it's worth a try.
> 
> And, well, it's just great for all sorts of products, such as EDSFs and Casual Colour Creams.


  	I just bought the 188 and  I'm in love. I love it for blush.  I haven't tried it for highlighter yet. 
  	I have a 187 dupe in Ecotools and Bare escentuals, so I haven't bought that one yet. 
  	https://hunch.com/item/hn_3767811/bare-escentuals-feather-light-brush/
  	http://ambralightplay.wordpress.com/2012/12/30/ecotools-by-alicia-silverstone-5-piece-brush-set-review/



  	I returned the 130, it shed waaay too much.  Maybe I'll try it again.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 21, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> Try the sephora pro airbrush concealer brush, #57 I believe. AMAZING for concealer


  	I have that, how do you use it?  Pat it on? Stipple?  Or rub it on the skin?  As you can tell, I'm trying to find the best technique for it. Sometimes it blends like a dream.  Other times it creates a patchy mess.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 22, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> So, if anyone has any other suggestions, please send em my way!


  	Ok, you learn something new everyday! Let me know how the tea tree oil works for your skin, I'ma check out some other good alternatives as well to help you.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 22, 2013)

LAKESHA1908 said:


> Ok, you learn something new everyday! Let me know how the tea tree oil works for your skin, I'ma check out some other good alternatives as well to help you.


  Thanks doll! I will! :wink:


----------



## sss215 (Feb 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I can't imagine using that brush with powder...  It looks like a paddle liquid found brush...   Is it discont?


  It was. The CCo may have one


----------



## MissTT (Feb 22, 2013)

Ugh am I doing something wrong? I've been trying to use the 136 this week to apply loose powder to set my foundation and I feel like the brush is just putting the powder on my face where I've laid the brush, but not really moving it around well. It causes heavy patches of powder. Anyone else using this brush and have tips?


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought two more MAC brushes last night! Got the 227 and 215 brushes!!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm looking at the MAC eye brushes right now. The 249 is bigger than the 242, and i wonder if maybe i might like the 242 better. I like a lot of control when i put on eye colors.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 22, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I've never heard of this before? Is it for brushes, or is it hand soap?


  	I'm back with too much information, as usual. But i used to use this stuff in the late 1960s and 1970s, so i have fond memories...

  	Dr. Bronner's is an all-natural liquid castile soap. Besides the unscented, it also comes scented with pure natural oils of peppermint, or eucalyptus, or lavender, or almond, or any of several other scents. The original version went on the market since 1948. It has been sold in health food stores for several scores of years. It was available in bulk - you could fill your own bottles - or pre-packaged from 2 oz. to a gallon. The soap was recommended for washing everything - hands and body, hair, dishes, hand laundry...

  	The labels could be a bit difficult to read because Dr. Bronner - who was the third generation in his family to make soap commercially - covered them with meaningful spiritual quotes urging peace and understanding among peoples. The brand was hugely popular with hippies, health food enthusiasts, and other green sorts of people, before the phrase "green" became a nearly meaningless buzzword. And the soaps were featured in the original Whole Earth Catalogues.

  	There's even a webpage where you can read what it says on each of the different labels! because each of the eight labels has different messages.
  	http://www.drbronner.com/dr_bronners_philosophy.php
  	It was always a pleasurable moment while out shopping to stop in front of the soap display and read the labels.

  	The good Dr. died 1997 and his sons and grandsons took over the company. They didn't change the beloved product, although they did modernize the labels, removing the long quotes, to make them easier to read. This caused a furore - they got lots of complaints from loyal users. So they returned the labels to the way i remember them from the late 1960s.

  	Since then they've added hemp oil, become certified organic, sourced their ingredients through certified fair trade sources, gotten their products certified as not animal tested, and packaged products in bottles made of 100% post-consumer recycled plastic. And they've expanded their product line beyond liquid and bar soaps.

  	Good stuff.


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 22, 2013)

I love that stuff.  I'll have to start buying it again.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I love that stuff.  I'll have to start buying it again.


  	If its going to return some of my white brushes to their original color I'm down for the cause. I have two white brushes that have been stained by MUFE 92 that I would like to see white again. As it is I only use those brushes on that particular color.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I bought this hoping it would be similar to the 165 http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2282/24767/Brushes-etc/Brushes-and-Tools/Face/Sheer-Powder-Brush/SS13/index.tmpl


  	I'm eyeing that one too. I haven't tried BB brushes yet, but most people I've come across seem to like them better than MAC brushes.

  	And I want to start using e/s for my brows not just a pencil, so I want the 208 now too.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 22, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I just bought the 188 and  I'm in love. I love it for blush.  I haven't tried it for highlighter yet.
> I have a 187 dupe in Ecotools and Bare escentuals, so I haven't bought that one yet.
> https://hunch.com/item/hn_3767811/bare-escentuals-feather-light-brush/
> http://ambralightplay.wordpress.com/2012/12/30/ecotools-by-alicia-silverstone-5-piece-brush-set-review/
> ...


  	Wow, you seem to have bad MAC brush luck. My 130 doesn't shed - i mean, maybe it dropped one hair out of multiple uses and washing. I'm sorry this seems to keep happening to you!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2013)

I have the unscented Dr. Bronner's too, but never tried it for my brushes. If you have stained brushes, maybe try aleppo soap as well, it's all natural too and works wonders for my white bristle brushes.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 22, 2013)

Re Dr. Bonner's Magic Soap, twas written:


sss215 said:


> Another thing about this soap is that you can get a huge bottle for under 10 bucks. One bottle lasts at least 3 months! Peppermint is my favorite scent.


  	Dr. Bronner's makes a tea tree version of the liquid soap and it uses pure 100% organic tea tree oil.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 22, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't remember what magazine it was but I've mentioned before that a prominent woman's magazine recommended putting brushes in your dishwasher to clean them.


  	Eeeeew. that sounds like a BIG THUMBS DOWN.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 22, 2013)

lilinah said:


> Eeeeew. that sounds like a BIG THUMBS DOWN.


  	seriously I couldn't believe it when I read it. I wish I could find the original post so I remember what magazine it was.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 22, 2013)

In the dishwasher? Epic fail!


----------



## sss215 (Feb 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I can't imagine using that brush with powder...  It looks like a paddle liquid found brush...   Is it discont?


  Yeah, me neither, and it came out with a powder product.  Go figure   





DILLIGAF said:


> If its going to return some of my white brushes to their original color I'm down for the cause. I have two white brushes that have been stained by MUFE 92 that I would like to see white again. As it is I only use those brushes on that particular color.


  Use very warm water to wash, cold to rinse to get all the suds out. You want that squeaky clean after using this soap, its highly concentrated and a little goes a long way.  A teardrop amount will suds the brush up nicely.


----------



## pemily (Feb 23, 2013)

Ot what are our thoughts on the Rae Morris brushes?


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Feb 23, 2013)

Clearly, if a well known magazine published that you can put makeup brushes in the dishwasher, the author of the article is insane!!! It would damage the ferrule.....I can't today!


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 23, 2013)

Omg!! The dishwasher?! I hope people didn't actually try that. Yikes!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 23, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LAKESHA1908* 


		 			Clearly, if a well known magazine published that you can put makeup brushes in the dishwasher, the author of the article is insane!!! It would damage the ferrule.....I can't today! 



  	Hah! Maybe they work for a brush company - and that's a way to get people to have to go out and buy all new brushes


----------



## trayceeee (Feb 23, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I have that, how do you use it?  Pat it on? Stipple?  Or rub it on the skin?  As you can tell, I'm trying to find the best technique for it. Sometimes it blends like a dream.  Other times it creates a patchy mess.


  I put the concealer on the back of my hand, tap the brush into it and then stipple and blend under eyes or problem areas. The patchy application happens when my brush has too much dried product. Usually flawless though!!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 23, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I'm back with too much information, as usual. But i used to use this stuff in the late 1960s and 1970s, so i have fond memories...  Dr. Bronner's is an all-natural liquid castile soap. Besides the unscented, it also comes scented with pure natural oils of peppermint, or eucalyptus, or lavender, or almond, or any of several other scents. The original version went on the market since 1948. It has been sold in health food stores for several scores of years. It was available in bulk - you could fill your own bottles - or pre-packaged from 2 oz. to a gallon. The soap was recommended for washing everything - hands and body, hair, dishes, hand laundry...  The labels could be a bit difficult to read because Dr. Bronner - who was the third generation in his family to make soap commercially - covered them with meaningful spiritual quotes urging peace and understanding among peoples. The brand was hugely popular with hippies, health food enthusiasts, and other green sorts of people, before the phrase "green" became a nearly meaningless buzzword. And the soaps were featured in the original Whole Earth Catalogues.  There's even a webpage where you can read what it says on each of the different labels! because each of the eight labels has different messages. http://www.drbronner.com/dr_bronners_philosophy.php It was always a pleasurable moment while out shopping to stop in front of the soap display and read the labels.  The good Dr. died 1997 and his sons and grandsons took over the company. They didn't change the beloved product, although they did modernize the labels, removing the long quotes, to make them easier to read. This caused a furore - they got lots of complaints from loyal users. So they returned the labels to the way i remember them from the late 1960s.  Since then they've added hemp oil, become certified organic, sourced their ingredients through certified fair trade sources, gotten their products certified as not animal tested, and packaged products in bottles made of 100% post-consumer recycled plastic. And they've expanded their product line beyond liquid and bar soaps.  Good stuff.


  That's why we  you, our resident info freak-a-zoid!    





Naynadine said:


> I'm eyeing that one too. I haven't tried BB brushes yet, but most people I've come across seem to like them better than MAC brushes.  *And I want to start using e/s for my brows not just a pencil, so I want the 208 now too.*


  :nods:


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> I put the concealer on the back of my hand, tap the brush into it and then stipple and blend under eyes or problem areas. The patchy application happens when my brush has too much dried product. Usually flawless though!!


  	Yeah, I was thinking that was the problem.  Thanks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

Naynadine said:


> I'm eyeing that one too. I haven't tried BB brushes yet, but most people I've come across seem to like them better than MAC brushes.
> 
> And I want to start using e/s for my brows not just a pencil, so I want the 208 now too.


  	so far I love it.  It really deposits the perfect amount of powder.


----------



## MsButterfly (Feb 24, 2013)

My first MAC brush was the 242. I've owned it for ten years now. It hasn't shedded.

  	This is my current brush collection. It's all eye brushes

  	242 eye shader brush (own 2 now)
  	239 eye shader brush
  	210 precision eyeliner brush

  	I owned the 217 blending brush but didn't like it. I found the bristles to be scratchy. I washed it but still the same problem. Maybe I got a dud?

  	Any brush rec's for applying loose mineral foundation? I have sensitive skin so soft bristles preferred. Thanks!


----------



## jsmile (Feb 24, 2013)

Any recommendations for a MAC brush for highlighting my cheekbones (with a powder highlighter)?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2013)

MsButterfly said:


> Any brush rec's for applying loose mineral foundation? I have sensitive skin so soft bristles preferred. Thanks!


  If you want sheerer coverage, go with the 187. If you want a bit more coverage, the 182.    





jsmile said:


> Any recommendations for a MAC brush for highlighting my cheekbones (with a powder highlighter)?


  188. Best thing in the world!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 24, 2013)

what do you guys like to use for blush?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 24, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what do you guys like to use for blush?


  129 for powder, 168 for cream, 187 for super pigmented or bright.


----------



## dorni (Feb 24, 2013)

My 129 and 224 are scratchy, even worse than my SE ones, so I rarely use them anymore. Don't use the SE either.
  	Sadly some MAC brushes are ridiculosly overpriced in Germany, 43€ for the 129 and the 116, 36€ for the 224.
  	Recently I've bought a few Hakuhodo brushes, from their J Series, and so far I'm very pleased with them. They were cheaper than the MAC ones too.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 25, 2013)

pemily said:


> Ot what are our thoughts on the Rae Morris brushes?


  	Hakuhodo and Rae Morris brushes are two brushes that I would like to try, Hakuhodo I can get at either IMATS or The Makeup Show NYC this year. The Rae Morris brushes I have no idea where to start looking in the states.


----------



## schneckchen (Feb 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what do you guys like to use for blush?


  	169 and 168, but I prefer using the 169...love it


----------



## sss215 (Feb 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what do you guys like to use for blush?


  131, 168, 129


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hakuhodo and Rae Morris brushes are two brushes that I would like to try, Hakuhodo I can get at either IMATS or The Makeup Show NYC this year. The Rae Morris brushes I have no idea where to start looking in the states.


  Ta-da! http://store.raemorris.com/collections/brushes


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 25, 2013)

I get the 129 brush tomorrow!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## lilinah (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't like too much blush. I use the 188 for powder and the 130 for cream. I also use the 188 for highlighters and contours.

  	Then i buff with a circular brush with a flat head to even things out.


----------



## Baby1black (Feb 25, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Hakuhodo and Rae Morris brushes are two brushes that I would like to try, Hakuhodo I can get at either IMATS or The Makeup Show NYC this year. The Rae Morris brushes I have no idea where to start looking in the states.


lisalisaD1 has a review on the Rae Morris brushes.she is not really happy with them. I believe they do have a 10 piece set for 149.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 25, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I don't like too much blush.


  I'm a blush whore!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Feb 25, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Ta-da! http://store.raemorris.com/collections/brushes


  	tell me more about this line.  
	these brushes make me want to be an artist.  they are pretty.


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what do you guys like to use for blush?


  	I use a few: 116, 129SH (purse), 168, 184, 187. I also use the 130 and 188 but more for highlighters.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 25, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Ta-da! http://store.raemorris.com/collections/brushes


  	Never heard of that brand before. I played with the thought of ordering one to try, but the shipping would be more than $30. No thanks, lol.


----------



## pemily (Feb 26, 2013)

I have one from imAts (rae Morris brush)
  	in which I met the goddess herself and just ordered 2 more after doing work experience with a mua who loved them 
  	Her books are the best IMHO


----------



## lilinah (Feb 26, 2013)

So i'm looking at the photo of the 138 Tapered Face Brush. It sure is pretty and looks multi-purpose.
  	Is it a valuable addition to a brush collection? Or are there better brushes for the same purpose?


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 26, 2013)

lilinah said:


> So i'm looking at the photo of the 138 Tapered Face Brush. It sure is pretty and looks multi-purpose. Is it a valuable addition to a brush collection? Or are there better brushes for the same purpose?


  It's a must-have if you're into contouring!


----------



## katruiz (Feb 27, 2013)

I am going to repurchase three mac brushes. What would be the three eye/cheek you would recommend?  I haven't used MAC brushes in forever! Thanks


----------



## jennyap (Feb 27, 2013)

Great thread, so much useful info!

  	My brush collection is small, LE collections keep eating up my money, but I want to expand it for sure this year.

  	I currently have
  	129
  	239
  	275
  	130SE
  	187SE
  	282SE
  	286SE

  	I use the 129 and 239 every day - I need to get at least one more 239, love that thing!

  	I don't think I've even used the 282SE or 286SE yet - not sure what best to use them for, any suggestions?


----------



## lilinah (Feb 27, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *katruiz* 


		I am going to repurchase three mac brushes. What would be the three eye/cheek you would recommend?  I haven't used MAC brushes in forever! Thanks


  	I would recommend either the 187 or the 188 Duo Fiber stippling brush. I prefer the smaller 188, but the two are quite similar. I find mine invaluable for applying blush and highlighter. They're especially good with intensely colored or sparkly products, in that they do not apply too much - so you can go for a subtle look - or you can build up more color if you prefer.

  	I should say i just use my 188 with powders, although the fibers can handle emollient products.

  	However, for cream blush and face products, i prefer the 130 Short Duo Fiber - it's short in that the soft white hairs are shorter then on the 187 & 188. It's great for Casual Colour creams - and i've just gotten some NARS cream blushes.


----------



## lilinah (Feb 27, 2013)

lilinah said:


> It's a must-have if you're into contouring!


  	Good to know. I don't have a good contouring brush right now. I've saved it to my "Favorites".

  	Does anyone else have a favorite contouring brush?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 27, 2013)

pemily said:


> I have one from imAts (rae Morris brush)
> in which I met the goddess herself and just ordered 2 more after doing work experience with a mua who loved them
> Her books are the best IMHO


  	I love her books and her work.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2013)

MAC brushes I own...

*Face:*
*183*
*180*
*185*
*182*
*128*
*169*
*163*
*130*
*187*
*195*
*129*
*116*
*193*
*129 SE*


*Eyes:*
*239 x 2*
*217 x 2*
*234*
*224*
*219*
*242*
*286*
*217 SE*
*275 SE*
*252 SE*
*239 SE*
*219 SE*
*212 SE*
*209 SE X 2*
*266 SE*


*Lips:*
*316 SE*

*Erine and gang, what brushes am I missing AND which ones do you HIGHLY recommend that is not in my stash? *
*I think my MAC stash of brushes is pretty good. I love them all! But I want to try other brands, what other brands do you also recommend? Thanks! =)*


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 1, 2013)

lyseD said:


> http://www.sigmabeauty.com/Sigma_Spa_Brush_Cleaning_Glove_p/bc001.htm
> 
> I am so getting this.


  	I really reckon you shouldn't. :\
  	It's such a rip off and they didn't innovate anything, it's just an OVEN GLOVE that you can get any home appliance store. Save your money!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel like I know the answer to this question while at the same time feeling like I'm missing something. What is the difference between a crease brush and a blending (tapered) brush? I've got a brush like the 226 which is called a blending brush, but it seems to be intended for the crease. Do I need something else for blending? I just confused myself.


----------



## pemily (Mar 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I feel like I know the answer to this question while at the same time feeling like I'm missing something. What is the difference between a crease brush and a blending (tapered) brush? I've got a brush like the 226 which is called a blending brush, but it seems to be intended for the crease. Do I need something else for blending? I just confused myself.


  	A blending brush will be a little looser such as a 224 or 217

  	the 226 Is tighter packed to deposit more color


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2013)

GlamYOURUs said:


> MAC brushes I own...  *Face:* *183* *180* *185* *182* *128* *169* *163* *130* *187* *195* *129* *116* *193* *129 SE* *Eyes:*  *239 x 2* *217 x 2* *234* *224* *219* *242* *286* *217 SE* *275 SE* *252 SE* *239 SE* *219 SE* *212 SE* *209 SE X 2* *266 SE* *Lips:* *316 SE* *Erine and gang, what brushes am I missing AND which ones do you HIGHLY recommend that is not in my stash? * *I think my MAC stash of brushes is pretty good. I love them all! But I want to try other brands, what other brands do you also recommend? Thanks! =)*


  Definitely the 188 for either liquid foundation or cheek highlighting. The 226 if you can find it, and the 231 is insane for lips!!!  I don't use any other brand brush, so i can't help ya there. But i will tell you the mascara spoolie and brow/lash comb from Sonja Kashuk (at target) are the bomb!!! Super inexpensive and very high quality!   





GlamYOURUs said:


> I really reckon you shouldn't. :\ It's such a rip off and they didn't innovate anything, it's just an OVEN GLOVE that you can get any home appliance store. Save your money!


  Don't do it!!! I saw one like it in the kitchen section at BB&B for $10. But using your bare hand is FREE!!!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 1, 2013)

Picked up Dr. Bronners peppermint soap! Can't wait to try it!!!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Picked up Dr. Bronners peppermint soap! Can't wait to try it!!!


  I think you'll love it! Keep me posted on how you like it with the brushes!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Mar 2, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Don't do it!!! I saw one like it in the kitchen section at BB&B for $10. But using your bare hand is FREE!!!


  	I have something similar to 188 in my stash that is non-MAC. 

  	Omg how did I manage not to know about the 226!? I'll have to look on ebay.

  	I'll look into the 231.

  	I actually do like SK's brushes tbh. They do the job and they are affordable! I have her bent liner brush, crease and blending brush and a stippling brush. I recently bought a kit on clearance from her line and it has an amazing buffer/blush brush! So soft and dense. But I'll look for the mascara spoolie and brow comb.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 2, 2013)

GlamYOURUs said:


> I have something similar to 188 in my stash that is non-MAC.   Omg how did I manage not to know about the 226!? I'll have to look on ebay.  I'll look into the 231.  I actually do like SK's brushes tbh. They do the job and they are affordable! I have her bent liner brush, crease and blending brush and a stippling brush. I recently bought a kit on clearance from her line and it has an amazing buffer/blush brush! So soft and dense. But I'll look for the mascara spoolie and brow comb.


  I used to use SK brushes before i worked for mac and went crazy over their brushes. But you can't beat $2 for the spoolie! And I love the lash comb. I even have the travel one i keep in my purse at all times! My sister got it for me one year for an xmas stocking stuffer as a joke. I almost tossed it, but I'd be lost without it! Beats the new mac one (which is CRAP-thanks estee lauder and your shitty plastic blunt comb )


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 2, 2013)

GlamYOURUs said:


> I really reckon you shouldn't. :\ It's such a rip off and they didn't innovate anything, it's just an OVEN GLOVE that you can get any home appliance store. Save your money!


  Now I've got Wayne Goss' video on it in my head, because that's exactly what he called it: an oven glove. :lol:  Seriously, though, I agree; it's seriously overpriced for what it is. A dog groomer's glove is much less expensive, or you can just use your hands like usual.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 3, 2013)

what is the difference btwn the 138 and the 165. besides the fact that the 165 is discontinued.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 3, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what is the difference btwn the 138 and the 165. besides the fact that the 165 is discontinued.


  Size. The 138 is big, the 165 is smaller. Size-wise, it's like comparing the 150 to the 116.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 7, 2013)

I just got the the 217 brush over the weekend and PLEASE do not tell me how bad my eye shadow looked before having a blending brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What a difference maker! Anyway, I was also considering the 224 brush which is a blending brush, too. What's the difference besides price/color? Why would a person purchase one over the other?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 7, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I just got the the 217 brush over the weekend and PLEASE do not tell me how bad my eye shadow looked before having a blending brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The 224 is gonna apply the colour even softer as it's less dense. It's great for a wide crease colour or to soften and blend out any harsh lines. The 217 is denser and smaller, so it's gonna apply a tighter, more intense crease. I also use it to apply outer/inner corner lid colours. Definitely two different brushes with different uses. They also both make great concealer brushes! Both are must-haves!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 7, 2013)

Alright, alright. Sold! Thanks, erine1881!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying some crown or bdellium brushes for backups.  Which brand do you think is better?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 12, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm thinking about buying some crown or bdellium brushes for backups.  Which brand do you think is better?


  	Here's my two cents on the topic. Crown brushes are good brushes but they all aren't good brushes. There are several styles that they have. I like the Italian Badger, Luna Badger, Syntho and Studio Pro. I'm of the opinion that all the bdellium brushes are good. I especially like the yellow handle brushes. Both are great with pricing, Crown being cheaper than bdellium. I personally think they are both great brushes to own.


----------



## powderprincess (Mar 13, 2013)

I just ordered some brushes from Hakuhodo from the lower price range and they seem nicer than my Mac ones.  I got the J5523, like the 217 for $18, the J5521 like the 165 for $36, and J210 like the 109 for $36.  So far they are nicer than my Mac brushes and at the same price.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 13, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I just ordered some brushes from Hakuhodo from the lower price range and they seem nicer than my Mac ones. I got the J5523, like the 217 for $18, the J5521 like the 165 for $36, and J210 like the 109 for $36. So far they are nicer than my Mac brushes and at the same price.


  	I'm trying to save up so that I can splurge on Hakuhodo brushes at IMATS next year.


----------



## MrsFen (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi All. I am new here. What brush would you recommend to apply Mac Studio Fix Powder? I currently have the 150 (I've had it for about 8 years!) and was wondering if there was anything that would be better suited for that product.

  	For blush I use the 168; eye shadow I use the 239 and the 217, but thinking that maybe I should get the 224 as well (?). Are there any other brushes that you would recommend getting? (I generally only use powder products for eyes and face)

  	Thanks!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Mar 15, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I'm trying to save up so that I can splurge on Hakuhodo brushes at IMATS next year.


  	I bought mine at IMATS this past January. Seriously, it was the main reason I went, so I could see (and touch) them in person!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 15, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> Here's my two cents on the topic. Crown brushes are good brushes but they all aren't good brushes. There are several styles that they have. I like the Italian Badger, Luna Badger, Syntho and Studio Pro. I'm of the opinion that all the bdellium brushes are good. I especially like the yellow handle brushes. Both are great with pricing, Crown being cheaper than bdellium. I personally think they are both great brushes to own.


  So true! Their dual fiber blending brushes (white and black), similar to the MAC ones that came out were horrible.    





MrsFen said:


> Hi All. I am new here. What brush would you recommend to apply Mac Studio Fix Powder? I currently have the 150 (I've had it for about 8 years!) and was wondering if there was anything that would be better suited for that product.  For blush I use the 168; eye shadow I use the 239 and the 217, but thinking that maybe I should get the 224 as well (?). Are there any other brushes that you would recommend getting? (I generally only use powder products for eyes and face)  Thanks!


  I like the 150. The Real Techniques powder brush is a good one. It's very soft, effective and sold at a great price!


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 15, 2013)

MrsFen said:


> Hi All. I am new here. What brush would you recommend to apply Mac Studio Fix Powder? I currently have the 150 (I've had it for about 8 years!) and was wondering if there was anything that would be better suited for that product.  For blush I use the 168; eye shadow I use the 239 and the 217, but thinking that maybe I should get the 224 as well (?). Are there any other brushes that you would recommend getting? (I generally only use powder products for eyes and face)  Thanks!


  The 150 is great, and will give you a medium coverage. If you prefer a sheerer coverage, go with the 187.   The 266 and 219 are also great eye brushes to have in your arsenal, in addition to the 224.


----------



## pemily (Mar 17, 2013)

I have bought so many brushes lately!!!

  	probz 15 mac and I have 7 hakuhodos sitting in my cart!


----------



## sss215 (Mar 17, 2013)

pemily said:


> I have bought so many brushes lately!!!
> 
> probz 15 mac and I have 7 hakuhodos sitting in my cart!


  	I want to get a Hakuhodo brush. A face brush that is fluffy and luxurious!  It will be the same price as a month's cell phone bill,but worth it!  I also love the shape of some of their brushes. Just amazing.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I like the 150. The Real Techniques powder brush is a good one. It's very soft, effective and sold at a great price!


  	thanks!


----------



## MrsFen (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 18, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I like the 150. The Real Techniques powder brush is a good one. It's very soft, effective and sold at a great price!


  	Those dual fiber brushes were straight up TURRIBLE!!! How ever their version of the Sigmax brushes are a dream.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 18, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I want to get a Hakuhodo brush. A face brush that is fluffy and luxurious! * It will be the same price as a month's cell phone bill*,but worth it!  I also love the shape of some of their brushes. Just amazing.








 Of course, though, I'm intrigued. Which one are you considering?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 18, 2013)

i just bought a 187 and a back up 217.  the ferrules are loose.  I can twist the 187 around in circles...   The brush handle is about a half inch longer on the newer 217 and the brush hairs is thicker. I've had this happen before with the 217 which is why I like to pick mine out...


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 18, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> i just bought a 187 and a back up 217.  the ferrules are loose.  I can twist the 187 around in circles...   The brush handle is about a half inch longer on the newer 217 and the brush hairs is thicker. I've had this happen before with the 217 which is why I like to pick mine out...


  I have some with lose ferrules, but not THAT loose! I'd take it back and exchange it. As for the length difference, that's normal.


----------



## pemily (Mar 19, 2013)

I never return to mac but today I had too. 

  	I returned the 191

  	hated it!!!


----------



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

Two different MUAs used the 224 on me to apply undereye concealer. Both times (two different locations/same day) the brush shed and in one case I could see that it was falling apart. I asked the first MUA about the shedding and she said it wasn't common her brush was just old. I didn't bother asking the second person b/c his shed less, but still shed. What's the deal with this brush? Does it typically shed a lot? I considered buying it since two MUAs found it useful for undereyes and that is my biggest concern right now. Would a synthetic brush work better with an emollient product?


----------



## MACerette (Mar 19, 2013)

pemily said:


> I never return to mac but today I had too.
> 
> I returned the 191
> 
> hated it!!!


  	The 191 works lovely with studio sculpt foundation for example. It can give a really pretty result using minimal product. It's a pity it didn't work for you. However, there are some brushes out there that work a whole lot faster, I'll give you that. And don't forget the beautyblender


----------



## MACerette (Mar 19, 2013)

pemily said:


> I never return to mac but today I had too.
> 
> I returned the 191
> 
> hated it!!!


  	Sorry, double post...


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Two different MUAs used the 224 on me to apply undereye concealer. Both times (two different locations/same day) the brush shed and in one case I could see that it was falling apart. I asked the first MUA about the shedding and she said it wasn't common her brush was just old. I didn't bother asking the second person b/c his shed less, but still shed. What's the deal with this brush? Does it typically shed a lot? I considered buying it since two MUAs found it useful for undereyes and that is my biggest concern right now. Would a synthetic brush work better with an emollient product?


  It's because it's natural hair. Natural hairs tend to she'd more often, especially when used with creamy products. A synthetic would work better, tho it does apply concealer a bit heavier. And not only does age matter, but also how they clean the brush. While they stress the importance of proper cleaning, not all mac artists follow their own, and the company's, advice.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

Thank you. Do you have any recommendations for undereye concealer brushes or do you think the 224 would be best?


----------



## Debbs (Mar 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you. Do you have any recommendations for undereye concealer brushes or do you think the 224 would be best?


  	        Try the 252 or the new 287 (most stores still have them in stock and it is also available at maccosmetics.com)


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you. Do you have any recommendations for undereye concealer brushes or do you think the 224 would be best?


  For natural hair (to buff out more), i prefer the 217. For synthetic, the 195.


----------



## MissTT (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks. I'll have to try my 217 sometime, but then I won't have a clean blending brush for my eye shadow. Poops and ladders. Tomorrow may work for that though.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 19, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks. I'll have to try my 217 sometime, but then I won't have a clean blending brush for my eye shadow. Poops and ladders. Tomorrow may work for that though.


  Perfect excuse to buy a new one! :haha:


----------



## MissTT (Mar 20, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. Hey it's triple points at Nordstrom this week...


----------



## lilinah (Mar 20, 2013)

What would be considered the essential MAC brushes for eye products?

  	LINERS:
  	Gels and Creams
  	Liquids, such as MUFE Aquarelles
  	Dry cake liners

  	I prefer a VERY fine line - i can always build it up when i want to
  	O don't like angled bristle brushes for liner other than loose powder liners or for brows

  	EYE SHADOWS:
  	Cream shadows
  	Pressed standard, Mineralize, and some rather glittery ones from UD
  	Extra Dimension shadows
  	bareMinerals loose powder shadows
  	MAC pigments and crushed metallic pigments


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 20, 2013)

lilinah said:


> What would be considered the essential MAC brushes for eye products?  LINERS: Gels and Creams Liquids, such as MUFE Aquarelles Dry cake liners  I prefer a VERY fine line - i can always build it up when i want to O don't like angled bristle brushes for liner other than loose powder liners or for brows  EYE SHADOWS: Cream shadows
> Pressed standard, Mineralize, and some rather glittery ones from UD Extra Dimension shadows bareMinerals loose powder shadows MAC pigments and crushed metallic pigments


  Liners-210 for a very fine line.  Cream shadows-242 or 249 (depending on your lid size) Everything else-239 (217 for crease)  I use the 239 and 217 for everything, doesn't matter the powder formula.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It's because it's natural hair. Natural hairs tend to she'd more often, especially when used with creamy products. A synthetic would work better, tho it does apply concealer a bit heavier. And not only does age matter, but also how they clean the brush. While they stress the importance of proper cleaning, not all mac artists follow their own, and the company's, advice.


  	mine always sheds...  what's the proper way to wash?


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

what do you guys think of parain brush cleaner?


----------



## lilinah (Mar 21, 2013)

I've never used Parian Spirit Brush Cleaner because i read so much bad or mediocre about it on makeupalley. Out of 26 products, only 6 rated lower than Parian Spirit.

  	Of course, that's not the same as personal experience...


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 21, 2013)

I bought it last year at IMATS.  It seemed to work okay, but it has such a strong citrusy scent that can be a bit much.  I found that it didn't clean my brushes any better than MAC brush cleanser, which is my go-to for daily spot cleaning.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 21, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> mine always sheds...  what's the proper way to wash?


  Quickest, easiest, fool-proof way is mac's brush cleanser. No rinsing needed.


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

217 is my holy grail!!!


----------



## Nataliekay (Mar 25, 2013)

i really really like their brush cleaner, i like dawn and olive oil for deep cleaning also though


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what do you guys think of parain brush cleaner?


  	I purchased Parian Spirits Brush Cleanser at the first NYC IMATS. It works the same as my Cinema Secrets brush cleanser. I do like the smell better and the price point is way better than the CS. However getting my hand on it regularly is a hassle. You can use the Japonesque Brush Cleanser which is repackaged Parian Spirits, the markup on an already expensive product is too much. Especially if you are going to use plenty of it. If you are determined to get PS your best bet would be Amazon. Currently I'm using MAC brush cleanser for spot cleaning and Sephora Brush Shampoo for deep cleaning. I like being able to get certain things readily and not at the whim of the postal service.


----------



## hazyday (Mar 27, 2013)

Nataliekay said:


> 217 is my holy grail!!!


  	Me too. I loved it so much I bought two!


----------



## califabulous (Mar 27, 2013)

i love the 224 for my crease. I have big a** eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and this brush is the perf size for my crease.  I also LOVE the 217 for outer crease.  I am patiently waiting for the 226 to show up again as Iwill snag that for my crease as well.  my 224 sheds a bit here and there.  nothing to complain about.  However i love it for my crease so much i have not used it under eye. I have the sephora 57 or my fingers for that purpose. if I'm wearing eye shadow i'm using the 224 for sure even if it's the only brush I use. I have SK eye shader brushes, large and small duo fibre and that damn spoolie goes everywhere with me! oh yea i did get the flat contour brush as a dupe for the mac version that came out with the sculpting creams.  I don't use it that much but I do like it for a super defined cheek contour.

  	I am slowly building my collection as I have to do a lot of research on before I decide to purchase any brushes. I want quality based on what I'll use it for.  I have elf brushes that I use more than some of my mac brushes.  

  	Can someone tell me what the 130 is for?  i got it for liquid foundation but I haven't picked it up since i got my beauty blender.  I'm thinking of using it for moisturizer but it seems like such a waste of a great brush.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 27, 2013)

The 130 works great for buffing liquids or creams into the skin. It also works great for more concentration of powder products too.


----------



## MrsFen (Mar 28, 2013)

I am going to the MAC store this weekend. I am compiling a list! LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I've never used Parian Spirit Brush Cleaner because i read so much bad or mediocre about it on makeupalley. Out of 26 products, only 6 rated lower than Parian Spirit.
> 
> Of course, that's not the same as personal experience...


  	oh wow... really?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 29, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> thanks for that.  is the Japonesque cheaper?
> I get frustrated with washing my thick, buffing brushes and was looking for something that I could dip in cleanser and it would dissovle the product off of it.  I thought the Parian would work like that.
> 
> 
> ...


  	If you purchase the 16 oz ( the size I have) from Japonesque it runs about $30. Same size from Amazon without the Japonesque label is $18. See what I mean about the markup.


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 29, 2013)

I ended up getting both the peppermint and the citrus Dr. Bronner's soap. 32oz. for $16!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who can never find this thread?


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 6, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Am I the only one who can never find this thread?


 Nope! I had time finding it until I added it to my subscriptions . This thread is in the wrong section. Maybe when the Mods come along they can move it to the MAC thread


----------



## lilinah (Apr 7, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *lilinah* 


		I've never used Parian Spirit Brush Cleaner because i read so much bad or mediocre about it on makeupalley. Out of 26 products, only 6 rated lower than Parian Spirit.

 		 			Of course, that's not the same as personal experience...



  	Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 


		oh wow... really? 


  	Well, as i said, i haven't used it, so i really don't know. There are 46 reviews, and sometimes people have different experiences. So just 'cuz most reviewers on makeupalley are not excited about it, doesn't mean you might not have a great experience with it. I know i LOVE some products that i've reviewed on MUA that nobody else loved...


----------



## Claire Voyant (Apr 8, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> is the Japonesque cheaper?  I get frustrated with washing my thick, buffing brushes and was looking for something that I could dip in cleanser and it would dissovle the product off of it.  I thought the Parian would work like that.


  I spot clean my brushes after each use with 91% alcohol mixed with a few drop of my favorite essence oil (grapefruit or lavender).  Once or twice a month, I deep clean with Philosophy's Purity soap.  Works great and I've had several brushes for over five years and they look new.


----------



## MrsFen (Apr 10, 2013)

Question: I like my MAC 150 brush...but I have had it for 7+ years. After going to the MAC store this past weekend I am thinking of maybe buying another one. The one that I have is ok, but it is not in the same shape as the one I used at the store (it is worn down from years of using and cleaning). Do you think it's worth it to invest in a new one, since it has been so long? I use it EVERYDAY with my studio fix powder...thoughts?

  	OR should I just get a 129 (which a MAC makeup artist suggested if I am looking to buy a new brush for studio fix) and keep my 150 that I have. #macproblems


----------



## Claire Voyant (Apr 10, 2013)

MrsFen said:


> Question: I like my MAC 150 brush...but I have had it for 7+ years. After going to the MAC store this past weekend I am thinking of maybe buying another one. The one that I have is ok, but it is not in the same shape as the one I used at the store (it is worn down from years of using and cleaning). Do you think it's worth it to invest in a new one, since it has been so long? I use it EVERYDAY with my studio fix powder...thoughts?  OR should I just get a 129 (which a MAC makeup artist suggested if I am looking to buy a new brush for studio fix) and keep my 150 that I have. #macproblems


  If by "worn down" you mean it doesn't hold its shape anymore, I think I'd try to salvage it first just because the 150s 7 years ago look fuller to me than the ones currently being stocked.  I put brush guards over the brushes that tend to splay outwards to keep them holding their shape.  Before I bought my brush guards, I was close to throwing a brush out . . .but then shampooed the brush, placed a guard on it and let it dry . . .it looked good as new.


----------



## MrsFen (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I have thought about buying brush guards, but wasn't sure if it was too late for this one. Good to know that it worked for you, maybe I will try!

  	And yes, by worn out I mean the bristles have splayed outwards


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2013)

MrsFen said:


> Question: I like my MAC 150 brush...but I have had it for 7+ years. After going to the MAC store this past weekend I am thinking of maybe buying another one. The one that I have is ok, but it is not in the same shape as the one I used at the store (it is worn down from years of using and cleaning). Do you think it's worth it to invest in a new one, since it has been so long? I use it EVERYDAY with my studio fix powder...thoughts?  OR should I just get a 129 (which a MAC makeup artist suggested if I am looking to buy a new brush for studio fix) and keep my 150 that I have. #macproblems


  That's weird. I've had mine for over 10 years and looks exactly the same as the day i bought it. I love the 150 for SF. Aside from the brush guards, keep an eye out for how you're using the brush-you might be using it too aggressively, which contributes the the fraying. The 129 would also work, but with it being smaller, you have to work more at covering the face, where the 150 covers quickly since it's a larger brush.


----------



## MrsFen (Apr 10, 2013)

It could be because I didn't really start taking care of my brushes until 2 years ago. I bought the brush cleaner when I first bought my brush but never really bothered using it. Also, you may be right, maybe I am using it too aggressive? When the MUA used it she just tap it lightly on my face, where as I use it in a circular motion and then brush outward.  Below is a pic of my brush.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 10, 2013)

MrsFen said:


> It could be because I didn't really start taking care of my brushes until 2 years ago. I bought the brush cleaner when I first bought my brush but never really bothered using it. Also, you may be right, maybe I am using it too aggressive? When the MUA used it she just tap it lightly on my face, where as I use it in a circular motion and then brush outward.  Below is a pic of my brush.


  Oh, yeah he most definitely needs replaced


----------



## MrsFen (Apr 10, 2013)

LOL, I thought so!


----------



## Hollia (Apr 12, 2013)

My old brushes just have to go! They all seem to have come to the end of their life at the same time. Can anyone suggest a starter selection. I  don't know where to start. Thanks x


----------



## Claire Voyant (Apr 12, 2013)

Hollia said:


> My old brushes just have to go! They all seem to have come to the end of their life at the same time. Can anyone suggest a starter selection. I  don't know where to start. Thanks x


  Starter Selection?  Hmmm . . .hard to know where I'd start as I've never regretted a Mac brush purpose . . .but if I was just starting out, maybe the following?:  187 - for foundation, blush, highlight 166 - eyebrow & eyeliner 239 eye shadow 224 shadow blending and crease 138 Contour, Blush, Powder, highlighter  There are other brushes I prefer for doing many of the tasks I listed, but these brushes could get the job done n a pinch and is a good starting point, I think.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hollia said:


> My old brushes just have to go! They all seem to have come to the end of their life at the same time. Can anyone suggest a starter selection. I  don't know where to start. Thanks x


  It all depends on what products you use. No need for a foundation if you don't use it. Same with a liner brush if you only wear pencil. But here's a list of ones that are essential. Cross off what you don't need.   Foundation- 130-cream 188-liquid 150-powder  Face- 150-powder 129-blush 188-highlight  Eye- 239-lid 217-crease 224-blend 266-liner


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm also going to suggest the 217.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 14, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I want to get a Hakuhodo brush. A face brush that is fluffy and luxurious!  It will be the same price as a month's cell phone bill,but worth it!  I also love the shape of some of their brushes. Just amazing.


  	If you're into fluffy and luxurious, try Koyudo brushes, available for export here
  	http://cooljapannow.jp/shop.html/17

  	All my Koyudo brushes are winners. The softness is amazing, the shapes take even rushed morning makeup to another level.

  	Warning: the eye brushes, in particular C011 are wonderful, the fupa series to die for and the Red Squirrel to sell your soul for.
  	I ordered the fupa 14 in a moment of madness last month, it should arrive any day now and I'll let the forum know what it's like.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 15, 2013)

By coincidence a dear friend of mine has just made a video of her Hakuhodo brush collection
  	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwBK8aLbBkk&feature=player_embedded

  	Enjoy!


----------



## lyseD (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm thinking of trying some Real Techniques brushes -- any suggestions on which to start with?

  	Thank you.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 30, 2013)

lyseD said:


> I'm thinking of trying some Real Techniques brushes -- any suggestions on which to start with?  Thank you.


  The starter set and core collection are great to start with. You also can't go wrong with individual brushes like the powder, blush stippling or expert face brush, which are all fantastic multi-purpose brushes.   If you go to http://realtechniques.com/videos/blog#the-brushes you can see videos on the brushes and how they can be used.


----------



## lyseD (Apr 30, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> If you go to http://realtechniques.com/videos/blog#the-brushes you can see videos on the brushes and how they can be used.


	Thank you, this is very helpful.


----------



## Sojourner (Apr 30, 2013)

......


----------



## MissTT (May 1, 2013)

I need a new blush brush. Why would one purchase an angled vs. round brush? Would an angled brush be streaky or otherwise less versatile?


----------



## lilinah (May 1, 2013)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *MissTT* 


		I need a new blush brush. Why would one purchase an angled vs. round brush? Would an angled brush be streaky or otherwise less versatile?


  	I would think it would have to do with several things: the shape of your face / cheeks, where you like to wear your blush, and how you like to wear your blush.

  	I have fairly strong cheek bones; i do not like to wear my blush on the soft part of the cheeks closer to the nose ("apples"), but keep it up and back on the cheek bones; i like a lot of control in my application; i prefer more subtle rather than strong color; and i mostly keep highlighter just on my cheek bone.

  	Between the two, I would prefer an angled brush. An angled brush may also be useful for contouring, which i do occasionally. For a while i was using an angled fluffy _eye shadow_ brush to apply blush so i could have a lot of control; then i'd buff it with a dense flat topped brush to soften the edges. Now most of the time i use a MAC 188 Duo Fiber (good for control and lighter application), although i'm now playing with a NARS Yachiyo on occasion, and i often still use that angled eyeshadow brush for highlighter.

  	A round brush may be more suitable for someone who has fuller cheeks than mine, and/or prefers blush on the apples of their cheeks, or likes a more general application of blush and/or highlighter.

  	Each kind of brush is held a bit differently to apply blush. So if you try one that is different than what you're used to, it could take playing around a few times to get the hang of it. An angled brush only applies stuff in a streaky manner if the user isn't using it right - or it's not a good brush.


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need a new blush brush. Why would one purchase an angled vs. round brush? Would an angled brush be streaky or otherwise less versatile?


  Typically the size of the brush is more important than the shape when it comes to blush. But when choosing an angled brush vs a rounder brush, you have the option of also using the angled brush for contour as well. Tho round brushes are also used for contouring, an angled brush is shaped to fit the angles of the face nicely when contouring. I personally use a rounder brush (129) for blush, as it's the perfect shape, not to small/big, for all cheeks sizes. I use and angled brush (168) for cream blush, and i used a tapered brush (138) when contouring.   It's really all about preference and which brush you feel most comfortable using for your needs.


----------



## MissTT (May 1, 2013)

Thank you kindly. I have an oval face and have used an angled brush in the past (some Sephora set), but it seems most people use round brushes so I wondered what was up. I've switched to round and Yachiyo only b/c my old angled brush is, well, old. I swiped the round blush brush from one of my daughter's Real Techniques kits. Lately, however, I've been feeling the round doesn't quite suit my face so was leaning toward an angled brush again. I try to avoid my apples as well so it sounds like the angled might be a good choice for me.

  	This just got me thinking about strong cheeks. What do you think about this brush? It came with a bronzer I picked up for my daughter. Doesn't it seem like using that would place color on top of your cheekbones where one would typically highlight? I don't know about this gadget.


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thank you kindly. I have an oval face and have used an angled brush in the past (some Sephora set), but it seems most people use round brushes so I wondered what was up. I've switched to round and Yachiyo only b/c my old angled brush is, well, old. I swiped the round blush brush from one of my daughter's Real Techniques kits. Lately, however, I've been feeling the round doesn't quite suit my face so was leaning toward an angled brush again. I try to avoid my apples as well so it sounds like the angled might be a good choice for me.  This just got me thinking about strong cheeks. What do you think about this brush? It came with a bronzer I picked up for my daughter. Doesn't it seem like using that would place color on top of your cheekbones where one would typically highlight? I don't know about this gadget.


  Definitely a bronzer brush, but just for the jawline, and thats if you could even get it on the brush! It wouldn't really apply bronzer correctly to other areas of the face. My freind manages the BE counter, I'll have to ask her about it.


----------



## MissTT (May 1, 2013)

That would be great, thanks. I think it was meant for the cheeks. I've googled and haven't found a good explanation for it.


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> That would be great, thanks. *I think it was meant for the cheeks*. I've googled and haven't found a good explanation for it.


  How in the hell!? :lol:


----------



## MissTT (May 1, 2013)

Hey I didn't say it would look good. They wouldn't make a jaw only brush at BE. I mean how could it go on your forehead, etc? This brush is cray I tell you. I could imagine it with those duo pan colors that have a blush and highlight. Two products, 1 swipe, correct placement.


----------



## erine1881 (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> *Hey I didn't say it would look good.* They wouldn't make a jaw only brush at BE. I mean how could it go on your forehead, etc? This brush is cray I tell you. I could imagine it with those duo pan colors that have a blush and highlight. Two products, 1 swipe, correct placement.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 2, 2013)

Hey everyone, is it possible to wash your brushes too hard?  And soften the bristles?  Like a stiff brush wouldn't turn into a fluffly brush right? 

  	Or a fluffy brush becomes to soft and fluffy?


----------



## erine1881 (May 2, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> Hey everyone, is it possible to wash your brushes too hard?  And soften the bristles?  Like a stiff brush wouldn't turn into a fluffly brush right?   Or a fluffy brush becomes to soft and fluffy?


  Nope. Unfortunately you can't change the texture of the hair. But washing too hard can definitely ruin them beyond repair.


----------



## Sojourner (May 2, 2013)

lilinah said:


> I would think it would have to do with several things: the shape of your face / cheeks, where you like to wear your blush, and how you like to wear your blush.
> 
> I have fairly strong cheek bones; i do not like to wear my blush on the soft part of the cheeks closer to the nose ("apples"), but keep it up and back on the cheek bones; i like a lot of control in my application; i prefer more subtle rather than strong color; and i mostly keep highlighter just on my cheek bone.
> 
> ...


  Ditto all this!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 3, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> Nope. Unfortunately you can't change the texture of the hair. But washing too hard can definitely ruin them beyond repair


  	how does it ruin them?


----------



## erine1881 (May 3, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> how does it ruin them?


  It can cause the hairs to snap off, and the entire brush head to fray. I had people come to the counter with a 266 that looked like a 15yr old broom, or a 150 that looks like a child's hair when they wake up in the morning.


----------



## califabulous (May 3, 2013)

So who/what Face shape uses the 116? I just got it but I think i shouldhave gotten the 129. The MUA said I should get b/c I have small cheek bones...or he said its good for someone with small cheek bones... Lol


----------



## MACerette (May 4, 2013)

erine1881 said:


> It can cause the hairs to snap off, and the entire brush head to fray. I had people come to the counter with a 266 that looked like a 15yr old broom, or a 150 that looks like a child's hair when they wake up in the morning.


----------



## erine1881 (May 4, 2013)

califabulous said:


> So who/what Face shape uses the 116? I just got it but I think i shouldhave gotten the 129. The MUA said I should get b/c I have small cheek bones...or he said its good for someone with small cheek bones... Lol


  It's great for small apples for blush, or great for small cheekbones for highlight.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 4, 2013)

what is the best way to clean your brushes to get all the gunk that is deep down by the ferrule, and inbtn the hairs?


----------



## erine1881 (May 4, 2013)

Prettypackages said:


> what is the best way to clean your brushes to get all the gunk that is deep down by the ferrule, and inbtn the hairs?


  Olive oil, then wash thru with your brush cleanser.


----------



## lyseD (May 26, 2013)

My super sweet daughter gave me the MAC 184 for my birthday yesterday.

  	She said she chose it because I have nothing like it --- true.

  	Any suggestions what to use it for.

  	Thank you.


----------



## erine1881 (May 26, 2013)

lyseD said:


> My super sweet daughter gave me the MAC 184 for my birthday yesterday.  She said she chose it because I have nothing like it --- true.  Any suggestions what to use it for.  Thank you.


  Highlight


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

lyseD said:


> My super sweet daughter gave me the MAC 184 for my birthday yesterday.
> 
> She said she chose it because I have nothing like it --- true.
> 
> ...


  	Or a subtle wash of a bright blush for example.


----------



## lyseD (May 26, 2013)

Thank you Erine and MACerette.


----------



## MACerette (May 26, 2013)

Yw


----------



## jennyap (May 29, 2013)

Anybody want to share their thoughts on the 215 brush?

  	I've just spotted that it's in the goodbyes on the UK site, wondering if I should pick it up before it disappears?


----------



## erine1881 (May 29, 2013)

jennyap said:


> Anybody want to share their thoughts on the 215 brush?  I've just spotted that it's in the goodbyes on the UK site, wondering if I should pick it up before it disappears?


  It's nice as a smudger brush or cut crease brush


----------



## lyseD (Dec 17, 2014)

So my low buy did not go too well in 2014. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm thinking of buying fewer make up products in 2015 and instead getting some new brushes.

  Maybe one brush a month. Suggestions about where to start?

  Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rebecca88 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just got my first mac brushes. Got the 217 and 239. Thinking of getting the 187 or 188 and the 219 next.  Would the 159 be good to use for highlighters? And for someone who doesnt own a foundation brush which would you suggest the 188 or 187? I use prolongwear foundation.   So happy I saw this thread!


----------



## phoebeloves (Dec 18, 2014)

Rebecca88 said:


> So happy I saw this thread!


 
  I use the 159 for highlighters and I think it works fine for general use. I also tend to use the 138 or 109 depending on the higher I use and the type of application I want. 

  For foundation I have used the 109 and 130 in the past but I do not currently use MAC brushes for foundation (I use the UD optical blurring brush). I personally like my foundation brushes to be dense with shorter bristles as this provides more coverage for me with less foundation. I have used the 187 and 188 in the past for foundation and I felt like they did not allow much control (especially the 187). In my personal experience, the 187 and 188 will apply the foundation more sheer and may have to be built up. I think picking a foundation brush is very personal, depending on the type of application you want. If you could I would recommend visiting a counter and asking the MUA to see the brushes you're interested in and see how they apply the product... I hope this helps!


----------



## Rebecca88 (Dec 18, 2014)

phoebeloves said:


> I use the 159 for highlighters and I think it works fine for general use. I also tend to use the 138 or 109 depending on the higher I use and the type of application I want.
> 
> For foundation I have used the 109 and 130 in the past but I do not currently use MAC brushes for foundation (I use the UD optical blurring brush). I personally like my foundation brushes to be dense with shorter bristles as this provides more coverage for me with less foundation. I have used the 187 and 188 in the past for foundation and I felt like they did not allow much control (especially the 187). In my personal experience, the 187 and 188 will apply the foundation more sheer and may have to be built up. I think picking a foundation brush is very personal, depending on the type of application you want. If you could I would recommend visiting a counter and asking the MUA to see the brushes you're interested in and see how they apply the product... I hope this helps!


Thank you so so much this has been very helpful!

  I automatically thought that getting the 187 would be a good one to purchase. I didn't think to purchase any other ones (from MAC) for foundation. I also read that some use the 109 for foundation, and of course it is what works for you, but you cannot really know until you've really tried it. And with some things it's only through continous use and becoming better at your technique that you really figure out which brush you need/want.

  So I thought the 187 would be safe, but I guess not :-( ! <3 I'll post later when I've made my purchase :-D regarding which ones I've decided on.


----------



## erine1881 (Dec 18, 2014)

Rebecca88 said:


> Just got my first mac brushes. Got the 217 and 239. Thinking of getting the 187 or 188 and the 219 next.  Would the 159 be good to use for highlighters? And for someone who doesnt own a foundation brush which would you suggest the 188 or 187? I use prolongwear foundation.   So happy I saw this thread!


  If you're choosing between the 187 and 188 for foundation, go with the 188. I use it on all my clients for liquid foundation. The 187 is just too big for the face for foundation, but it works great for setting powder and all over powder. The 188 is small and reaches around the nose and under the eyes perfectly. It's nice and loose too so it doesn't apply foundation too heavily, yet not too sheer either. If you want a little more coverage, just go back and add another layer where it's needed. I use Studio Fix Fluid on my clients, which is a fuller coverage, and it doesn't pile it on like other, more dense brushes would, and they love that about the brush. Since you're planning on using the PLW foundation, which is a medium coverage, it'll sheer it down eer so slightly, but still maintain coverage. It'll also be easier to clean than more dense brushes, which is great, especially because PLW foundation is tough to get out of brushes anyway unless you're using an oil-based cleanser. And if you're using a dnese brush, if that foundation gets trapped down in the dense fibres, it's tough to get out.   But it all depends on the coverage you're looking for and ease of cleaning. Hope that helps.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 6, 2015)

I LIVE for MAC brushes!!! 

  I own many, but 180 is my fave face brush, 217 is my fave eye brush, and 208 is my fave lip brush...ok not designed for lips, but I only use a lip brush for bold colors & this brush is great for lining/filling.


----------



## Howards End (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm looking for an e/s brush for Maybelline Color Tattoos, ColourPop shadows etc.  Would the 231 and/or 287 be good choices?  They seem to be MAC's only synthetic e/s brushes. TIA!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 8, 2015)

Howards End said:


> I'm looking for an e/s brush for Maybelline Color Tattoos, ColourPop shadows etc.  Would the 231 and/or 287 be good choices?  They seem to be MAC's only synthetic e/s brushes. TIA!


  Try the 242


----------



## Howards End (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Erine!  Reviews say it's perfect for applying paint pots so that's exactly the type of brush I'm looking for


----------



## dilmadoll (Feb 10, 2015)

Any thoughts on the MAC 138 brush? I've heard it's a good buy from those who work at MAC but any thoughts? Is it worth the price point ($53)


----------



## AnitaK (Feb 11, 2015)

I recently bought my first 2 brushes from MAC - the 224 and the 217. I may look at getting the 242 and the 239 brushes next.


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 12, 2015)

OK! So Im using my fluidlines more often now and Im thinking I want a more precise brush. I use an angled brush from bdellium most of the time and I find sometimes I just draw the line too thich (plus I have slightly hooded eyes, ie. like Audrina Patridge, Jennifer lawrence, etc) and I want to get a slightly more precise line with my wings. Ive seen about 3 from MAC, the 209 and 211 comes to mind..Im just not sure what to go with


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 9, 2015)

I purchased the new 267 brush and I am Not sure if I want to keep it,  if you purchased one is it working out well for you?


----------



## chocokitty (Jun 11, 2015)

Has anyone tried the 234?  Or the 126 from Wash & Dry collection?


----------



## linmanu (Jun 20, 2015)

dilmadoll said:


> Any thoughts on the MAC 138 brush? I've heard it's a good buy from those who work at MAC but any thoughts? Is it worth the price point ($53)


 I bought it expecting it to be a great contour brush, but it is way too soft. I use it to apply highlighter. It's a bit too big for that, but it does do the job.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

Anyone like the MAC 135 brush? 

  which powder brush is better?  134 or 150

  which is the better blush brush? 116 or 129? 

  Is the 109 good for buffing powders into the skin?  Like if you over applied blush and need to buff it out?


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Anyone like the MAC 135 brush?
> 
> which powder brush is better?  134 or 150
> 
> ...


  I say no, it's not dense enough for that.

  For blush, I prefer the 116, I prefer smaller blush brushes in general, I find application easier with those.

  I don't have MAC powder brushes, so I can't speak on those. But I would rather recommend brands like Hakuhodo for big brushes like that, that have a softer feel than MAC. I'm working up the courage to splurge on the J104 myself, lol.

  I think @Monsy has the 135 and really likes it.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

HOw is the 214 and 231.  I want to use one to smudge, and teh other for under they eye area...


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

@Naynadine thank you for responding.  So the 109 is good for just contouring?  
That's a good idea, I'll save the money and by Hakuhodo face brushes.  I remember reading somewhere the 134 can be scratchy.  I was trying to see if I should buy some mac brushes with this sale, but so far, I don't see any must haves.  
  I don't have the 187 or 188, any powder or blush brushes, except for the LE two sided ones.

    I have the 239,217,219,221, 127,125se,128, 208, 266, 215,226,224,233,130,137,159,163,234,195.

  Maybe I just don't need anything else? LOL


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 21, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> @Naynadine thank you for responding.  So the 109 is good for just contouring?
> That's a good idea, I'll save the money and by Hakuhodo face brushes.  I remember reading somewhere the 134 can be scratchy.  I was trying to see if I should buy some mac brushes with this sale, but so far, I don't see any must haves.
> I don't have the 187 or 188, any powder or blush brushes, except for the LE two sided ones.
> 
> ...


  I don't really use the 109 for contouring, when I use it it's usually for beautypowders / highlighters.

  If you don't have the 187 or 188 yet, I would consider getting those with the sale. In my opinion the duo fibre brushes are MAC's best brushes. Especially the 187 is pretty versatile.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Nay!


----------

